# Northmen - A Viking Saga: Exklusive Featurette "Don't mess with the Northmen"



## FlorianStangl (2. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Northmen - A Viking Saga: Exklusive Featurette "Don't mess with the Northmen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Northmen - A Viking Saga: Exklusive Featurette "Don't mess with the Northmen"


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich erwarte mir von diesem Film eigentlich relativ wenig. Ich schaue ihn nur, weil Johan Hegg mit spielt, da ich ein großer Amon Amarth-Fan bin.


----------

